# Masquerade as an ESX



## Jimmy (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been looking at purchasing ESX system for testing and learning at home, the main purpose is to integrate with vcenter and netapp software.

One option which came up was to build a homebrew system which would be compatible with ESX, however I'd prefer to be able to emulate the ESX functionality so I don't have additional systems running needlessly in my home.

So now we have ZFS and snapshots on FreeBSD, is there any way FreeBSD can emulate the ESX API so that it would be possible to setup a vcenter server and have it communicate with the FreeBSD machine as though it were an ESX?

I realise this is a long shot.


----------

